# Out of shape or adrenaline rush?



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

So, I've been out of shape for a good half year. I mean REALLY out of shape. 90% of my time has been spent sitting in a chair. I also began binge eating especially on junk food. 

Finally, I have the energy again to get active and do things again. Tonight I just started a fitness routine. Nothing special, just to burn this beer belly off. I did 5 sets of pushups to failure, then I do 3 sets of my intricate ab routine, then the plan was to do a light jog for 10 minutes.

Here I am running for a grand total of about 15 seconds and then I decided to try some interval training in minute courses. The clock struck the next minute and it was on. At first I felt awkward... I wasn't going ver fast and I could feel my belly flapping in the wind. Mind you, I'm skinny fat, I don't really appear overweight, and I've never been this out of shape in my entire life.

I then kicked it into high gear and thought "Fuck this, I'm going full throttle." That's when I saw my speed dramatically increase as I was leaving flaming grease marks behind me, I now had tunnel vision and I was bolting straight for the street lamp as if it was my next prey. The damp, cool, Florida air felt narcotic on my face as my body transformed into a furnace.

After I hit my destination, I kept on going, but I lost momentum shortly after. I had to roll to a stop. A complete stop. I could feel the endorphins doing their thing and I could feel the adrenaline doing it's as well.

Here's my problem. I suddenly felt weak all over, I couldn't move hardly, my chest was constricted and painful, I struggled just to get a shallow breath, my face was hot, I was light headed, seeing streaks of light, and my heart beat was POUNDING a mile a minute SO LOUD that I could hear every single beat in my ear drums also accompanied by palpitations which isn't abnormal for me.

Nearly toppling over from exhaustion in the middle of a well lit neighborhood street, I decided to call it quits before somebody called 911 thinking I was going through cardiac arrest. Honestly, I really didn't have a choice, I gave it my all. My body ran out of fuel and I was going on fumes at that point.

Eh, maybe I'm just a hypochondriac. Maybe I just have too much anxiety hidden under the radar. Maybe I'm just a poor guy bent way the hell out of shape. I don't know which one it is or if it's a combination, but all I know is that was a painful and INTENSE experience, but it feels like it paid off nicely. I'm sitting here relaxed and actually enjoying myself. Something that has come seldom in the past half year especially considering the fact that I'm not really doing anything but writing this post.

I'm glad to have some of my motivation back. My senses are honed in and I'm focused on my goals. It is time I undergo an extreme lifestyle change and get my crazy train back on the tracks.

Why the hell does it feel like I'm writing a novel?! lol

Peace, Perc


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ man slow down. You're going to hurt yourself. The goal here isn't to do one day of super extreme death exercise, but a steady regimen to get you back on your feet and in shape. Stick to your workout plan.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> So, I've been out of shape for a good half year. I mean REALLY out of shape. 90% of my time has been spent sitting in a chair. I also began binge eating especially on junk food.
> 
> Finally, I have the energy again to get active and do things again. Tonight I just started a fitness routine. Nothing special, just to burn this beer belly off. I did 5 sets of pushups to failure, then I do 3 sets of my intricate ab routine, then the plan was to do a light jog for 10 minutes.
> 
> ...


Funny stuff, considering we're both kind of giving advice on how to get in shape. I'm in a similar place, though I my body was a Lamborghini several months ago.

It's all or nothing, and unfortunately (fortunately?) the first few weeks of getting back into it are rough, recovery wise. 

If you're young enough (like under 40?) and no serious health issues, I think the body is more resilient than people give it credit.

I can kind of control it on a treadmill, go gradual, but outdoors, or say, a heavy bag, I go until my lungs are full of fire and I HAVE to stop.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I realized I was out of shape today as well. House dancing is hard


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@TheProphetLaLa Fuck that shit! I'm all in!
@johnnyyukon No doubt man, but hey at least we're tryin! :laughing:

Ye. It's a long road to recovery, at least for me, but nothing good ever came easy.

I hear ya on the lungs full of fire man it is some kind of feeling. Nothin like it. I'm cravin that burn once again. I can't fucking wait to hit some weights when I move back to GA. Gonna make this year my biaatch


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> No doubt man, but hey at least we're tryin! :laughing:
> 
> Ye. It's a long road to recovery, at least for me, but nothing good ever came easy.
> 
> I hear ya on the lungs full of fire man it is some kind of feeling. Nothin like it. I'm cravin that burn once again. I can't fucking wait to hit some weights when I move back to GA. Gonna make this year my biaatch


Haha, no doubt. Good attitude. Endorphins are tasty. I'm kind of at a place where anger at myself for being a lump of shit has reached a boiling point, and begun to be my motivation. Heavy bag will be my first stop, and just joined this epic gym (it actually deserves it's own post) with several and 24 hour access. Plus a super nice sauna. Ahhhh.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Haha, no doubt. Good attitude. Endorphins are tasty. I'm kind of at a place where anger at myself for being a lump of shit has reached a boiling point, and begun to be my motivation. Heavy bag will be my first stop, and just joined this epic gym (it actually deserves it's own post) with several and 24 hour access. Plus a super nice sauna. Ahhhh.


Stop you're making me hungry damnit! I started that intermittent fasting as well and now I'm Starvin Marvin.

Haha sounds like me man. That anger switch flicks on and everything in my wake is obliterated.

I need a punching bag... I've needed one my whole life. I've put so many holes in my walls, broken doors, broken computers, keyboards, mouses, my bed, my dresser, chipped my knuckle permanently and busted it a thousand times, etc, ehh... but I can control my rage issues now.

What kind of gym is it? Fuck all this talk makes me want to go work out again lol


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Stop you're making me hungry damnit! I started that intermittent fasting as well and now I'm Starvin Marvin.
> 
> Haha sounds like me man. That anger switch flicks on and everything in my wake is obliterated.
> 
> ...


Yeah, punching bags are the bomb. Best stress reliever in the world. Was never hardcore about it, but learned how to fight and punch, and take a punch from a 3rd generation boxing gym owner (though he switched over to MMA). 

Damn, bull in a china closet?


I can relate, though it's very rare. This could have been avoided if my 100lb bag was up, but was living in an apartment where they're too loud:




























































I was fine, but goddamn it hurt for a few days! ex-gf + wayyyyy too much whisky + general total meltdown.


Yeah, man, I don't have pics right now, but I still can't believe this place. It's the nicest, biggest gym I've ever been a member, and I've been to a LOT. All free weights/smith machines you could ever need, plus like 30 treadmill + other cardi + kind of cross fit room with the punching bags + a freaking "theatre" cardio room that's all dark (I think for like, self conscious peeps) + sauna + 24 Access (this was huge) + children's area, family friendly, women can work out in their own area (just a testament to the niceness and non "dirty" safe appeal, tho having chicks workin' out around me, can crank out some more reps, ha). But the main reason I feel like it's too good to be true is it's 20 bucks a month. Granted, I had to pay 99.00 joining fee so I could do month to month instead of a contract. But I don't get it. I'm still waiting to get charged all kinds of secret fees.

It's Bailey's Gym, a franchise (oh and I also have access to ALL of them, 7 in this city alone). 

I'm pretty excited, just joined 2 days ago. Haven't been, but tomorrow's the big day (been busy movin into new place).

I ain't scared of huge Arnie looking cyborgs, as there is plenty of them when I visited, but it's more like, damn, I got a ways to go. No worries, I'll lift the 2lb pink dumbbells like a pro.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Here's my problem. I suddenly felt weak all over, I couldn't move hardly, my chest was constricted and painful, I struggled just to get a shallow breath, my face was hot, I was light headed, seeing streaks of light, and my heart beat was POUNDING a mile a minute SO LOUD that I could hear every single beat in my ear drums also accompanied by palpitations which isn't abnormal for me.


I've felt this and it was tachycardia. See a cardiologist to make sure it's not something pathological (probably not). Otherwise you just overdid it. When the heart beats so much faster than usual it can't pump blood as effectively and so you get all these sensations. 

It's also very similar to hypotension, which I am very familiar with, but hypotension passes very easily if you lie down, contrary to tachycardia.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Here's my problem. I suddenly felt weak all over, I couldn't move hardly, my chest was constricted and painful, I struggled just to get a shallow breath, my face was hot, I was light headed, seeing streaks of light, and my heart beat was POUNDING a mile a minute SO LOUD that I could hear every single beat in my ear drums also accompanied by palpitations which isn't abnormal for me.


Sounds like a lack of oxygen/blood flow to the brain.

The light head/streaks of light/heart pounding in the ear drums, sounds like a typical powerlifting issue with people who faint after a heavy lift.

Although, when you say "I had to roll to a stop. A complete stop.", do you mean you literally just stopped running without gradually decreasing your speed?


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@johnnyyukon The fuck did you do plant your face into the wall? That things huge lol

And yeah that would be a perfect description.

Yeah I had one of those ex girlfriend + bourbons days... it wasn't pretty 

You weren't kidding that place is huge. Sounds way better than the gyms I've gone too. Some of them don't even have a sauna or even a pool.

@Red Panda Well, my blood pressure is higher than usual (lots of weight gain and lack of activity), but it is still in a very normal range. That, and I've also had a stress test. I don't think they did an echo, though, and I wish I knew for sure.

@Eska I gotta be honest, I used to absolutely kill it in the gym and never really had that program. To this degree at least. I also used to do inhuman workout routines that I found actually made me lose muscle because my body couln't keep up. But hey, like I said I've never been this out of shape in my entire life. I'm thinking its adrenaline from the anxiety.

No, I definitely decreased speed, but it wasn't exactly a smooth landing. I had to come to a complete stop because it was so hard to breathe. I mean, I literally ran like I was being chased by the devil which caused overexertion.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @Red Panda Well, my blood pressure is higher than usual (lots of weight gain and lack of activity), but it is still in a very normal range. That, and I've also had a stress test. I don't think they did an echo, though, and I wish I knew for sure.


Then you likely, dangerously, overdid it. 
Wouldn't hurt to get checked again, better safe than sorry.
Just take it easy next time xD


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @Eska I gotta be honest, I used to absolutely kill it in the gym and never really had that program. To this degree at least. I also used to do inhuman workout routines that I found actually made me lose muscle because my body couln't keep up. On top of those workouts I'd sometimes take preworkouts, and I usually took around 3x the normal dose. But hey, like I said I've never been this out of shape in my entire life. I'm thinking its adrenaline from the anxiety.
> 
> No, I definitely decreased speed, but it wasn't exactly a smooth landing. I had to come to a complete stop because it was so hard to breathe. I mean, I literally ran like I was being chased by the devil which caused overexertion.


You could have been dehydrated, or you could have had a certain nutritional deficiency causing your blood sugar to drop significantly, which can also give you these types of symptoms.

There's also the issue related to a "not so smooth landing", I'm not sure how it specifically works, but stopping too abruptly might cause the same effects.

Found a related link that explains it in general;

*Why do healthy people faint after exercising? - Brain & Nervous System - Sharecare*



> _The answer to this question is actually very interesting. When people are involved in high intensity exercise over at least several minutes, they require a LOT of blood flow to the working muscles. So the blood vessels in our muscles, especially the legs, dilate to accommodate all this increased blood. Now, our body depends on contraction of our leg muscles to push blood from the legs back up to the heart. During intense exercise our ability to maintain adequate blood pressure depends on this pumping of blood back to our heart by our legs. *If you suddenly stop running, the blood return from your legs to your heart suddenly drops and so you don't have enough blood to pump to your brain--plop, down you go.* This has been called the "second heart theory", where our leg muscles act as sort of a second heart pumping blood back up to the real heart.
> 
> This is why at cross country races, marathons, and triathlons, you'll often see "hot walkers", volunteers or medical staff grabbing finishers and keeping them walking after crossing the finish line. *By continuing to walk after you finish you keep using those leg muscles to pump blood back up until your cardiovascular system recovers from the effort.*_


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @johnnyyukon The fuck did you do plant your face into the wall? That things huge lol
> 
> And yeah that would be a perfect description.
> 
> ...


Haha, bourbon is the real Devil's drank.


So I like to go hard, but homie, make sure you know your body's limits. 

You said you took 3X preworkouts? You mean like N.O. Explode or something? I guess I'm sayin' if it's been that long, you're not as in shape as you were. Don't have heart attack broheiman!

That being said, you know your body best so make sure you don't break it.

Sidenote: My old boss was 30 and slipped a disc in his spine doing too many deadlifts in a Crossfit competition and it got infected, almost died. Was in ICU for a while. God bless him, but he was pretty new to weightlifting period, and NEVER should have been going to ANY weight lifting competition. I didn't show it, but I was pretty pissed off at him.

His brother, couple years older, had a stomach diagnosis of Intestinal Pseudoobstruction, which basically means your intestines can't effectively push food through (it's a pretty rare disorder). He was dealing with it and at some point was doing a lot of Crossfit himself. He had surgery, and against the doctor's orders, went for a Crossfit session like 3-4 weeks right after, got home to take a shower, laid on his bed, and fucking died from a heart attack.

I think his younger bro, my boss, was doing the Crossfit stuff (and skydiving, extreme activities ) to take his mind off of it. Really sad, obviously.



I don't think you're either one of these cases, but just sayin', know your limits.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@Red Panda Eh, well I AM 20 years old and I've been pretty healthy all my life. I doubt something is wrong. To be honest, I'm so sick of dealing with doctors lol.

@Eska You know, you might be right. I'm probably dehydrated chronically. I used to drink about a bottle of liquor almost every day (currently don't have money or would resume) and currently I barely drink any water or fluid for that matter at all. The thing is, I'm never thirsty and when I do drink I urinate frequently and it's always clear. I figured my body is just damn good at retaining water and I've been like that all my life. But, who knows, I wouldn't be surprised and I'm starting to drink a lot of water again, so maybe I'll see improvement.

As for the nutrient deficiency, I don't know if I buy into all that. I've been researching a hell of a lot on supplementation and the like. I think that a true nutritional deficiency is more uncommon than people think. Though, alcoholics and binge drinkers are susceptible to nutritional deficiency without a doubt.

I've been taking hefty doses of fish oil, zinc, super B complex, vitamin D, and vitamin E (just cause my grandma didn't want it so why not). Some supplements that I have tried in the recent past incuded magnesium, coq-10, l-tryptophan, and some gaba supplement that included l-theanine and assortment of herbs. I've had some good outcomes.

@johnnyyukon Damn, but it's so tasty! I get rowdy as hell on that shit. Don't forget the tequila for day time drinking!

Yeah, no doubt I should ease into it a little more, truthfully, it's just not my style.

Oh, son, I was shoveling heaping scoops of Jack3d and some other shit that I forget the name, but it was highly concentrated in this small scoop and only suggested one. I felt like a fucking unstoppable machine when I took that stuff. Probably the only reason I could do the workouts that I did. I don't take them anymore, though, I'll never have the money worth sparing for that stuff even though it's good. Creatine hcl is my shit and that's all I truly need.

I hear ya man, that's a tragedy no doubt. Nature can really throw some nasty surprises at us sometimes. At least he handled it in a good way.

With that being said, I think I should be good man. I'm young only 20. I do have some kind of cartilage obstruction or some shit that was recently discovered. That is what has been obstructing my breathing. I think that might have something to do with it and my shortness of breath/fatigue during strenuous activity.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

@Bassmasterzac

I was also referring to your macro nutrients intake, which also influences your performance.

You could have an issue with your blood sugar, which could be influenced by your carb intake (too high/too low).


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@Eska Hmm, well, my macro nutrient intake is about 50-30-20 (c-p-f). This in my opinion is not a good balance for cutting fat, but I just started up fresh, so I will be fixing it. Today I gave myself one last good bye to sweets and had a very small slice of hersheys chocolate pie I made and a small bowl of ice cream followed by cardio. 

I will now be working on lowering my carb intake, focusing on complex carbs, increasing my protein intake, and increasing the healthy fats consumed, and shooting for a gallon of water a day.

I'm also doing intermittent fasting of up to 16 hours off 7 days a week along with frequent cardio and calisthenics. Oh, and I started the daily cold showers (fuck me sideways) as suggested by a recent thread. I think I'm going to yield some good results.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah I get the same thing. I hate being out of shape.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

@PowerShell I think it's both... or acid reflux I have no idea. I don't think it's being out of shape. It happens every time and it happens like 1 minute after I start jogging I can feel my chest tighten up. It's reminiscent of the anxiety attacks I had as far as the chest tightness and shortness of breath, etc, but without the feeling of impending doom and not as intense.

It's really pissing me off and getting in the way of my cardio.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @PowerShell I think it's both... or acid reflux I have no idea. I don't think it's being out of shape. It happens every time and it happens like 1 minute after I start jogging I can feel my chest tighten up. It's reminiscent of the anxiety attacks I had as far as the chest tightness and shortness of breath, etc, but without the feeling of impending doom and not as intense.
> 
> It's really pissing me off and getting in the way of my cardio.


if you still get it then maybe you should see a doctor


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> @_PowerShell_ I think it's both... or acid reflux I have no idea. I don't think it's being out of shape. It happens every time and it happens like 1 minute after I start jogging I can feel my chest tighten up. It's reminiscent of the anxiety attacks I had as far as the chest tightness and shortness of breath, etc, but without the feeling of impending doom and not as intense.
> 
> It's really pissing me off and getting in the way of my cardio.


For me it's just a matter of getting winded really fast and feeling like I have no energy. I remember I used to run miles and feel fine. Now within a few minutes of doing intense exercise I'm completely winded and ready to take a nap.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> if you still get it then maybe you should see a doctor


I've already had a spirometer and a stress test along with a plethora of bloodwork. I don't see what they can do lol


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Alright, so I think it's safe to assume that half my problem is being out of shape. I mean, I literally sat dormitory in a chair for over 6 months and had a horrible diet... I think that'll do it haha


Yeah. I've been working an office job for years now. It's definitely not the best for staying in shape. Sometimes I wonder if I should get a part time labor job just to get back in shape since there's motivation to do so.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Yeah. I've been working an office job for years now. It's definitely not the best for staying in shape. Sometimes I wonder if I should get a part time labor job just to get back in shape since there's motivation to do so.


Studies have shown that blue collar workers hold the most stress-free lives. I'm going to take a  guess and assume that's because of the constant exercise and lack of deadlines. I don't think we weren't meant to be lard asses haha. I know exercise stabilizes my mood. I'd suggest you take that up or find that spark of motivation you need.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Studies have shown that blue collar workers hold the most stress-free lives. I'm going to take a  guess and assume that's because of the constant exercise and lack of deadlines. I don't think we weren't meant to be lard asses haha. I know exercise stabilizes my mood. I'd suggest you take that up or find that spark of motivation you need.


I've considered walking to work since I live somewhat close (2.5 miles). Yeah I definitely want to get out of doing IT work soon enough. I'm working on my MBA now so that should open up more doors.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> I've considered walking to work since I live somewhat close (2.5 miles). Yeah I definitely want to get out of doing IT work soon enough. I'm working on my MBA now so that should open up more doors.


That's a good idea. Then you could work your way up to a jog. That's roughly an hour of light cardio a day and you'd save gas (shit adds up quick). Good luck with your MBA


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

@Bassmasterzac that story was cracking me up! but I shouldn't be laughing considering I'm about to endure the same fate. Gotta get ready for Summer.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

kiwig0ld said:


> @Bassmasterzac that story was cracking me up! but I shouldn't be laughing considering I'm about to endure the same fate. Gotta get ready for Summer.


You're in for a shit storm man! Haha prepare yourself. Don't quit, either. Fight through the pain, son! No pain no gain!


----------

